# BodyShops



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone here know of a bodyshop in southern cali that would give me a really good deal on taking the dent outta my passenger side. It's a pretty good sized dent. Reply back soon thanx.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Has the paint been cracked..? If not, try Paintless Dent removal..prolly about $80.00 If it has a crease...you'll need a bodyshop


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah its a crease. There's actually dent removers? LoL since when?


----------

